
Show HN: Squarecraft.io – Defend your base. Take flags - eambutu
http://squarecraft.io
======
dcposch
Wow, very nice

The quick games are pretty satsifying. I like this better than stuff like
agario, slither.io etc where it's a continuous FFA w no start or end

------
eugene_chen
Cool, much more engaging than generals.io

